# Watch yo step



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Saw this on the way home from Turkey Huntin at Eglin,about 5 ft. 10 rattlers and a button


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow I hope u showed him what u was going to show the turkey.... a bullet lol


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey fried snake, not quite the turkey you were hoping for but food none the less!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Wait A Minute*

Kill that guy in Eglin(or the rest of the state for that matter) and you in some deep doo-doo. ---SAWMAN


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Heard them kind of snake will bring you A TURKEY for a shot of JACK DANIELS :whistling:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Kill that guy in Eglin(or the rest of the state for that matter) and you in some deep doo-doo. ---SAWMAN


why?

are rattlesnakes protected in Eglin? i know there is a rule that youre not allowed to hunt other species on WMAs during turkey season but i dont see shooting a rattlesnake as hunting it. could be wrong i guess but ive never heard that. would be worth looking into for clarity though.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

It is illegal to kill (or remove) any plant or animal on the Eglin Reservation without specific permits to do so.

P_


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh yea they do eat mighty good!! Lucky for the snake he was on Eglin


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*snake*

its as easy hitting thim with a good size stick. break their back and they are done. nobody would hear a thing, you just have to keep your mouth shut


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Killed one just like it last week in my front yard in Woodbine Springs.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Whew wee...that makes me glad I bought me some snake boots this year. Although I did take them off and put my little light weight boots on about 8:30 after it got to 188 degrees yesterday.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Kill that guy in Eglin(or the rest of the state for that matter) and you in some deep doo-doo. ---SAWMAN


Show me where it says i cant kill him in the state.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought they were protected in some parks/reserves etc. but looked for laws and such. Didn't find much except one statement that said that herpetofauna was protected, therefore Rattlesnakes where protected by default. Sounds like a real black-n-white answer to me:thumbdown:. Didn't find anything on FWC site.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Do Your Work*

coachmo32, If I prove it to you will you admit on this forum that you were wrong and that you needed someone else to do your reaserch for you because........well......just because. ???? ----SAWMAN


----------



## BamaBoyz (Aug 21, 2009)

prgault said:


> It is illegal to kill (or remove) any plant or animal on the Eglin Reservation without specific permits to do so.
> 
> P_


 
Instead they would rather you step on it and get bit, maybe even die from it. That SOB would be dead, PERIOD.:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> coachmo32, If I prove it to you will you admit on this forum that you were wrong and that you needed someone else to do your reaserch for you because........well......just because. ???? ----SAWMAN


Just show us already... I wanna know & want you to do my research too!!

I know I can't kill it in Eglin - but think I can legally in my backyard


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

lastcast said:


> I thought they were protected in some parks/reserves etc. but looked for laws and such. Didn't find much except one statement that said that herpetofauna was protected, therefore Rattlesnakes where protected by default. Sounds like a real black-n-white answer to me:thumbdown:. Didn't find anything on FWC site.


i didnt look much but i couldnt find anything about it. i did find the FL protected species list and it wasnt on there. oh well, if its true, ive broke the law a couple times.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Generally speaking, most public lands such as refuges, WMA's, national and state parks and forests have a "rule" that prohibits removing or killing pretty much anything without some type of permit. 

P_


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

forgot to add, there doesn't seem to be any other protections for diamondbacks, so if you have one in your yard you would be within your rights to kill it...

P_


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

prgault said:


> forgot to add, there doesn't seem to be any other protections for diamondbacks, so if you have one in your yard you would be within your rights to kill it...
> 
> P_


yeah i just looked all over the fwc site. says it should be a last resort, leave it alone, yada yada yada, but it is not illegal to kill it. as far as on eglin, don't know, couldn't find anything either way. i'd be very surprised if this was true. i just know of it happening way too many times to think a.) it's illegal and/or b.) anyone cares to enforce it. i would put a load of # 5s in this joker here real quick. 

scully you had got one about this size last year or year before, right?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Some of you old Pensacola guys might remember a case about 40 years ago when a guy was visiting Ft Pickens and saw a rattler on the road. He stopped his car, backed up and ran it over. Ranger saw him do it.... It was a big news story. They put that guy so far away I think he's still in jail


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> yeah i just looked all over the fwc site. says it should be a last resort, leave it alone, yada yada yada, but it is not illegal to kill it. as far as on eglin, don't know, couldn't find anything either way. i'd be very surprised if this was true. i just know of it happening way too many times to think a.) it's illegal and/or b.) anyone cares to enforce it. i would put a load of # 5s in this joker here real quick.
> 
> scully you had got one about this size last year or year before, right?


yea it had either 13 or 14 rattles, dont remember 100%

as far as Ft Pickens, dont even think about it! i saw one on the road there 2 weeks ago. they dont fool around on state parks or federal instalations like NAS.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I have yet to find anywhere that says its illegal. Even if it was, I would have to be a law breaker!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I believe it is illegal to kill snakes on any state land and Eglin. Given, snakes are like bears in this aspect, you are not allowed to shoot one but if your life is threatened...but you can usually step back from snakes. I could not find anything on private land either, but yeah I would not say anything if you do kill one on a WMA, public park, state park, Eglin, etc.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I wear snake boots and I still can't stand them.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> I believe it is illegal to kill snakes on any state land and Eglin. Given, snakes are like bears in this aspect, you are not allowed to shoot one but if your life is threatened...but you can usually step back from snakes. I could not find anything on private land either, but yeah I would not say anything if you do kill one on a WMA, public park, state park, Eglin, etc.


I've seen more than 1 game warden with a dead rattler in the backs of their trucks on WMAs. Don't know if the rules are different for them but don't see why it would be. If we can't kill them for no reason, they shouldn't be able to either.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that it is "prohibited" by Eglin Outdoor Recreation regulations to kill any animal including snakes on the AFB. Section IV-G states "The killling, removal, destruction, or injury of any plant or animal including snakes, on Eglin AFB, except as specifically authorized, is prohibited. Berry picking is permitted."

I could not find anything specific in legal writing about any statewide protection or ban on killing snakes but I did find this photo of a 7' 3" Eastern Diamondback caught, or rather gigged in St. Augustine in 2009. 










There appears to be a St. Johns county deputy standing in the photo taking his own photos of the snake. Hmmmmm, leads one to believe that either he did not know the law he was sworn to uphold or there are some gray areas in the game laws in the state of Florida. ................. Or a diamondback rattlesnake is just one mean assed critter and there are no laws concerning what to do about them??


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I would have killed it. And then I'd have killed it again.

Any viper that's within range of whatever I'm carrying....even if it's a stick is a immediate threat to me.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> its as easy hitting thim with a good size stick. break their back and they are done. nobody would hear a thing, you just have to keep your mouth shut


#1 :thumbsup: 

done it before. frail animals even when hit by a 16oz soft drink while it was coiled. broke his back and he was done. Stick time !


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*also*

also a half full coors light will do it. 

last year i was walking thru one of the peanut fields and came up on a rattle tooth cockamoccasin and all i had was a half full can of coors light. Hated to waste it but i hate snakes. I backed up a couple of steps and let it fly. The snake couldn`t realy go anywhere, broke is back. Gave me time to find a stick and finish him off. On further inspection it was a cotton mouth, a dead one!


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

opps, see below...


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> rattle tooth cockamoccasin


That's hilarious, where I am from they are all coppermouthed water rattlers....


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> coachmo32, If I prove it to you will you admit on this forum that you were wrong and that you needed someone else to do your reaserch for you because........well......just because. ???? ----SAWMAN


Still waiting...:whistling:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*"Saw this on the way home from Turkey Huntin at Eglin"*

*I think the proof was in the first sentence by the OP(original poster)*


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Pretty Nasty Looking For Sure.....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they may be protected on federal property. I know I was on Saint Vincent Island back in the 70s for a bow hunt. The rangers ride around the roads and give successful hunters a ride back to camp with their deer. One guy was waiting by the road with a big rattler he killed. When the ranger pulled up, he read him the riot act. I was walking back so didn't wait around to see the outcome.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*You Be The "Judge"*

Hmmmmm ..... lets see where to start. 

Comm with Florida State FWC yesterday and today. Their response was as follows.
68A-4.001 General Prohibitions --- No wildlife or freshwater fish or their nests,eggs,young,homes or dens shall be taken,transported,stored,served,bought,sold,or possessed in ANY manner or quantity at ANY time except as specifically permitted by these rules,nor shall anyone take,poison,store,buy,sell,possess or wantonly waste the same except as specifically permitted by these rules. [ Under the definition of wildlife under Florida Administrative code reptiles are listed under wildlife.]

68A-1.004(92) Wildlife --- All wild or non-domestic birds,mammals,fur-bearing animals,REPTILES,and amphibians.

NOW---> In my(maybe not yours)Florida Hunting Regulations Book(2010-2011) see top left of page 22. 1st Para. Note --> "NONGAME WILDLIFE REGULATIONS
Page 6 ---> left side,2nd Para. Resident game birds,mammals,and migratory birds. Don't see rattlesnakes listed do you ?? (NOT ME)
page 15 top left,first Para. "Legal methods of taking game". Read the definition.

When I read all this I come away with one simple "finding". Add to this my communication with FWC. IMO,unless the books,laws,etc, specifically states that something is a game animal you are not allowed to harm it. In fact you are not even allowed to capture and keep a poisonous snake unless you have a specific permit to do so.

SO----- coachmo32 ,Seems that I did your work for you. That's ok though,it put me in contact with some very nice and informative people at FWC. I request that you re-read your post #12 and #33. NO,......thank you.
Framerguy,reading your post #27....sound like you really believe the picture of the snake. Compared to the human or car,do you really believe that the snake hasn't been photoshopped ?? If so I have a Davis derringer that I will gladly sell you for $450. How 'bout it ??

Also,I have not stated what I would do if I saw a rattlesnake crossing the road at my hunting club. This is a public forum and I try to make it a practice to not advocate breaking any laws,in public. Some of you......well......

Don't shoot any blue jays or robins out there,it possibly could be.........you guessed it......against the law. ----SAWMAN


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> "Legal methods of taking game". Read the definition.
> 
> When I read all this I come away with one simple "finding". Add to this my communication with FWC. IMO,unless the books,laws,etc, specifically states that something is a game animal you are not allowed to harm it.


Not true... Often it means the opposite... As far as FWC regs. anyway.

Hogs are not game but they are feral domestic livestock so that is apples to oranges in this discussion... But yotes and bobcat are not a game animal and can be hunted year around unlike a game animal... You can use electronics on them since they are not considered "game". Can't use electronic calls on any GAME in florida.

Brent


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Hmmmmm ..... lets see where to start.
> 
> Comm with Florida State FWC yesterday and today. Their response was as follows.
> 68A-4.001 General Prohibitions --- No wildlife or freshwater fish or their nests,eggs,young,homes or dens shall be taken,transported,stored,served,bought,sold,or possessed in ANY manner or quantity at ANY time except as specifically permitted by these rules,nor shall anyone take,poison,store,buy,sell,possess or wantonly waste the same except as specifically permitted by these rules. [ Under the definition of wildlife under Florida Administrative code reptiles are listed under wildlife.]
> ...


You really need a hobby.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Just As I Figured*

coachmo32, Did you think long and hard about the appropriate come-back ?? Anyway.....glad to be of service. I always like to help the time challenged individuals of this forum. YOU SIR.....have a wonderful day. ---SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Since I hunt 99% private land there are many differences in the regs...whole 'nother topic. By the way Hogdog, there is a Bobcat season Dec1-Mar1, Statewide...there may be a special permit for other dates.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

My bad on the bobcat...

Brent


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote from Sawman: "SO----- coachmo32 ,Seems that I did your work for you. That's ok though,it put me in contact with some very nice and informative people at FWC. I request that you re-read your post #12 and #33. NO,......thank you.
*Framerguy,reading your post #27....sound like you really believe the picture of the snake. Compared to the human or car,do you really believe that the snake hasn't been photoshopped ?? If so I have a Davis derringer that I will gladly sell you for $450. How 'bout it ??*"


I just knew that if anyone could ferret out the REAL truth of the matter, it would be you Sawman!! I guess you really caught me with my facts flappin' in the wind but, ya gotta consider that I am just a dumb old man who don't know nuttin' about nuttin' and you are the walking encyclopedia of knowledge on anything and everything. I sure do hang my head in humility just to be on the same forum with a man of knowledge such as yourself.

Now, I would like to expose some news media who are using PhotoShop and probably some other diabolical illusions to fabricate news around the Jacksonville/St. Augustine area and I hope maybe you can help me with this exposé if you have the time that is. I know what a busy schedule you must have and I don't want to infringe on some of your more worthy endeavors and fact searches. But I need to get this out in the open once and for all.

First solid piece of evidence in this huge conspiracy to dupe the readers and/or the news watchers of the Atlantic coast of Florida:

http://www.news4jax.com/news/21162885/detail.html

Yeah, yeah, I know that is so phony that it takes some really gullible old fool like myself to read and believe such garbage!! But wait, there's more!

http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/news/flagler_news/100109_huge_rattlesnake

Fox News also carried that same trumped up false as the day is long fairy tale on their news channel!!! I swear, what is this world coming to when you can't even trust the news media???

And, to add insult to injury, that ol' snake became a legend that just grew and grew and .................:

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/staugustine-giant-rattlesnake.shtml

Uh huh, leave it to the Hoax Slayer to shed some light on the matter!! I could easily believe that you had a hand in this debunking of the false allegations of a monster rattletoothed cottontail master ravaging the poor chill'ins of St. Augustine and surrounding boroughs! Oh, wait, I see that the photo I used so haphazardly without checking out the truth of the tale, may have been used in this wholesale exaggeration of the PhotoShop creation of the libelous tale of a mean nasty saber titted water rattler that was supposed to be killed in Northern Georgia .............. or was it So. FL?? Anyway, my wish is to expose these butchers of journalism for what they truly are, in fact, simply computer geeks who know how to make up lies and contrive fake photos using people who they find walking down the street and file photos taken from some encyclopedia and pasting them together to make such a fake looking photo that anyone but a dumb old guy would see through the ruse in an instant!!

Want more proof of this scheme, Sawman, I know that this will probably reinforce the facts that you have found on this scam much more than anything that this dumb old Yankee could ever say about snakes or gigs or police car tires so I will rest and let you run with this dossier if evidence. I do hope you will make some headway in exposing this news media fantasy. 

Oh, and that coachmo guy, I'll bet that he's probably some escaped lunie from a mental ward trying to make it look like you didn't know what you were talking about!! But we know the REAL story now, don't we???


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> coachmo32, Did you think long and hard about the appropriate come-back ?? Anyway.....glad to be of service. I always like to help the time challenged individuals of this forum. YOU SIR.....have a wonderful day. ---SAWMAN


Like i said before "You really need a hobby"


----------

